# Most popular pen for females



## GBusardo (Jan 29, 2007)

I am curious to what the women think is the most elegant pen kit out there, also what wood is perferred?  To the guys selling, what pens are picked up most often?  In my very limited experience, It seems the girls like a gold slim or comfort in bloodwood or tulip wood.
Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Penmonkey (Jan 29, 2007)

I think a black ti sierra with pink ivory.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 30, 2007)

I've read somewhere in this forum that the ladies like slims in acrylic. And men like the larger pens like cigars and barons in wood. I don't think color is as important as the fact that the wood/acrylic color looks good with the pen finish. Also, it depends on where your selling them, so you have to experiment.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 30, 2007)

Slims, sierras, and barons have all been good sellers (to women) for me.


----------



## angboy (Jan 30, 2007)

I know most people won't agree, and maybe I just have weird friends, but I really like the gemini and have several females who've liked it. Haven't met a guy who likes it. My dad didn't like it at first, but has said it grows on you, though I still doubt he'll ever be seen using one regularly. I've also seen women like the slimlines, and the pens like the polaris and atlas, which seem to not be favored by men- too short perhaps?

As far as colors, I think like someone else said, that'll vary a lot, but overall, I'd say more females seem to prefer the acrylics, or wood like PI.

Those are my experiences, for what it's worth.


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 30, 2007)

I sell a lot of Juniper to women.  Europeans and Father Sing mostly.


----------



## laspringer (Jan 30, 2007)

Slimline B2B in BOW and any blue acrylic.
My guess is that they fit in the check book.

Alan


----------



## ilikewood (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm with Angela on this one...the Gemini seems to sell well for me with females...especailly younger ones (18-35).


----------



## gerryr (Jan 30, 2007)

By far, my best selling pen to women is the Olympia from AS, followed by the Sierra.


----------



## mdburn_em (Jan 30, 2007)

I have to go with the Gemini as well.  My wife order those on her own and women just love it.  Couple that pen with PSI's pink acrylic and I can't make 'em fast enough.  (It's so cold out, I can't make anything right now.[V])
Also the B2B slimlines.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 30, 2007)

The pens my women customers pick up most often are the Dymondwood slimlines and Europeans.. Then the acrylics, and polygems ... mostly in colors.


----------



## mewell (Jan 30, 2007)

We seem to sell a good number of slimlines in "Inlace Acrylester Pen Blank #29 - Pink Sky" from Woodturningz. We also sell some cigar pens in the same stuff.


----------



## jrc (Feb 2, 2007)

Lilac Slimline


----------



## blue_eyed_butterfly_36 (Feb 2, 2007)

<b></b>In reply to womans pen preferences I have to honestly say that there is no real preference especially when it comes to women.  Most of the time we are not really thinking about making the purchase for ourselves but rather choosing a gift for that special man in our life (and per my personal experience I usually pick out the design/color that the gift recipient wouldnt have chosen for himself) or for a friend/co worker that probably doesnt have the same taste as I do.

However I have been doing the art/craft fair circuit for a year now and it seems to me that woman are the main purchasers and I have sold more slimline styles then any of the other styles that I sell  with the euros following closely in second place.  As for the types of material that seem to be  the most popular I would have to say that Dymondwoods by far outsell all of the other woods and acrylics that I have to offer.  Also bright acrylics, usually ones with a swirl/pattern to it, sell more than just a solid color acrylic.

Also, just for your information, presentation is everything.  I have gotten really creative with my table design when I am participating in shows and women find accent touches like flowers and theme type decorations very inviting and they help to actually draw them into the booth.  (And where woman goes to shop.....man will certainly follow!!)

Happy Turning!!

Susan


----------



## bob393 (Feb 3, 2007)

Also thanks for the insite. 
I havn't seen a pattern myself. 
As Blue eyed buterfly 36 said, it seems that most women buy pens for other people.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 3, 2007)

Tough question...

I would tend to think that women would prefer a slim pen with no clip (so it doesn't get caught on anything in her purse)

But I'll hazard to say (under fear of lynching) that if you asked 10 different women what they preferred, you would get 40 different answers.


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 3, 2007)

A co-worker of mine has carpel-tunnel so I made her a polaris and a cigar for her.  She preferred the cigar for its weight as well the fact that is was red maple burl.  The polaris was made of cocobolo.  Unfortunately I didn't take any phots before shipping them to her.


----------



## blue_eyed_butterfly_36 (Feb 3, 2007)

<b></b>Ron.....Ron.....Ron!!  You are severely underestimating a womans perrogative!!  Only 40??  C'mon!!  You know us better than that!!  [:X]

Happy Turnings!!

Susan


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blue_eyed_butterfly_36_
> <br /><b></b>Ron.....Ron.....Ron!!  You are severely underestimating a womans perrogative!!  Only 40??  C'mon!!  You know us better than that!!  [:X]
> 
> Happy Turnings!!
> ...



[] I was trying to be nice![]


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 3, 2007)

I find that Women like the Slimline in Corian.  I've sold lot's.  They pick up the Wood, then they pick up the Corian and don't want to put it down.  Here's a set I like making... The White Band on the pencil is Intentional, it's for Her 0.7mm.  I had made Her a Pink 0.5mm...




<br />


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 5, 2007)

I haven't sold enough to know yet.  I will be participating in a good size show this weekend and hopefully I'll have better data after.


----------



## tnhickoryknot (Feb 6, 2007)

Mainly slimlines with Europeans running a close second


----------



## GBusardo (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.  I sort of figured i would do better if I turned some acrylic and corian slims,  this confirmed it. I really love the wood though!!  Decisions Decisions


----------



## stevers (Feb 8, 2007)

My wife likes Soft Grip pens with bright colored celluloids. Her favorite color is the CSUSA green and gold celluloid.


----------



## johneaton (Feb 27, 2007)

Women buy my light colored Corian slimlines as fast as I can put them out.  John Eaton


----------

